# ADA toilet



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Question for you commercial guys. I was on a comm g/r today and was piping a bathroom. One guy on job said he didn't like the way I piped my toilet 18" to center from rough side wall. he said I should move it out so it is exactly 18" after rock and tile. That is how I have always done it. What about you guys?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry mods just realized I posted in pics and not general, Please move. Thanks.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

18" from finished wall


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I've always roughed for 18" off of finish but have never had an inspector pull out a tape measure to verify. Was told in continuing Ed by the inspector who was teaching the class that the standard (at least in miami-Dade county) was changing to a range of 16"-18". There will now be exactly zero tolerance outside of the range.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Moved thread to 'Commercial Section.'


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It's always been 18" to finish wall. And I have seen inspector pull out tape and measure. My uncle been failed for 1/4" before. But I have herd the new code allows for 16-18". Not sure if it in place yet.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does any one read the damn code book or prints? Or even the Ada hand book ?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the UPC as well as TX Ada on my phone. However just because its on my phone and i have access doesn't mean I won't ask questions.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

JWBII said:


> I have the UPC as well as TX Ada on my phone. However just because its on my phone and i have access doesn't mean I won't ask questions.[
> 
> Why would you ask a question when some thing are explain in simple term , yes I understand sometimes you have to ask questions when things are difficult or not understand text book


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

mssp said:


> Question for you commercial guys. I was on a comm g/r today and was piping a bathroom. One guy on job said he didn't like the way I piped my toilet 18" to center from rough side wall. he said I should move it out so it is exactly 18" after rock and tile. That is how I have always done it. What about you guys?


 Ada law reads 18 in from wall,that would be finish. I have run into some local jurisdictions that go by national building code instead of Ada law ( a mistake in my opinion) but they give allowance 18-16 in from finish wall. I would suggest finding out what your area goes by questions never hurt unless they are not asked.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Does any one read the damn code book or prints? Or even the Ada hand book ?


every six months the federal government puts out updated ADA info on there web sight. You can download it.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Not sure where you are MSSP, but according to the 2012 IPC Commentary... 17" is your new target dimension.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Isn't the Ipc mostly used for residential work


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Isn't the Ipc mostly used for residential work


Nope


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Not sure where you are MSSP, but according to the 2012 IPC Commentary... 17" is your new target dimension.


ipc does not regulate ADA its federal law wich over rides code


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Does any one read the damn code book or prints? Or even the Ada hand book ?


 
yes


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

It was always 18" from finished side wall for us. The inspectors used to measure it at 2 points to make sure that it was 18" exactly. About 6 years ago we had to relocate a few wall hung toilets in a few department stores because they were 1/8" to 1/4" off - someone was going around measuring toilets and threatening stores in the Miami area with a lawsuit if they didn't move them. It was a real waste of time. Luckily now the code is 16"-18" in Florida.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I've used the ADA standards and always passed inspection up here, seems the code is the same.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Im in KC KS. I have always put at 18" from rough wall on ground rough and never had a problem. More than 18" then yes we had to move. We are using the IPC code.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it depends on the inspector if you are attempting to do everything right they will not pick you to death. But if they woke up in a bad mood the law is on there side it states 18 from wall. It is not talking stud,it's finished product. The only time I have had anybody measure anything was a federal inspector on a office building. Federal law,federal inspector, I kinda expected that one.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

The problem sometimes is not where we rough it in, but how much the tile man decides to float his mud or a change in the finish schedule & The no one cares what it does to our measurements.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

ADA is 16"-18"


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

"New Centerline for the Water Closet
Under the 1991 standards, the centerline for the water closet, which refers to the space from the side wall to the center of the toilet, was required to be an absolute 18 inches. Under the 2010 ADA Standard, the centerline of the water closet must fall within an established range of 16 inches minimum to 18 inches maximum from the side wall or partition. The centerline of the water closet in an ambulatory-accessible compartment can be between 17 and 19 inches from the side wall or partition."


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> JWBII said:
> 
> 
> > I have the UPC as well as TX Ada on my phone. However just because its on my phone and i have access doesn't mean I won't ask questions.[
> ...


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I just did this. I had to move a toilet 3/8" because it was over 18" max. The TAS defines two different types of restrooms, Wheelchair and Ambulatory. Wheelchair has the limits of 16" min and 18" max and Ambulatory is 17" to 19". Old days in a 5' HC stall they got you by having an 18" center line from the adjacent wall but then also had a 3' 6" center line from the opposite wall. I told the GC the plumbing was perfect and the wall was off 3/8" and he needed to have the framer come out and move the walls over......he knew I was kidding and we were able to "cheat" the WC over to comply with the 18" max. The biggest problem is these State Engineers have to justify their jobs and are usually holier than thou *******s. So State Inspector #00005 you can KMA.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's always been 18" to finish wall. And I have seen inspector pull out tape and measure. My uncle been failed for 1/4" before. But I have herd the new code allows for 16-18". Not sure if it in place yet.



18" +/- 1" here

If I was failed on 1/4" inspector would be walking away Ada


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Wheelchair and Ambulatory.



can someone explain the difference to me ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just looked it up they have changed it no longer 18+ - 0


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Just looked it up they have changed it no longer 18+ - 0


Lmao I was bout to post it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Bayside500 said:


> can someone explain the difference to me ?


the difference is basically wheelchair or crutches to simplify it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Lmao I was bout to post it


ya snooze ya loose!lol


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

16"-18" off finished wall or partition...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> the difference is basically wheelchair or crutches to simplify it.


so a public restroom would require it to be wheelchair accessible ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> the difference is basically wheelchair or crutches to simplify it.


Technically, ambulatory would just mean able to walk. Maybe with braces, cane, or crutches. Or maybe their disability is not related to their legs at all.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Bayside500 said:


> so a public restroom would require it to be wheelchair accessible ?


yes


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I failed one final inspection 2 years ago on Jacksonville because I had 17 3/4" from finish wall.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> I failed one final inspection 2 years ago on Jacksonville because I had 17 3/4" from finish wall.


You just failed another inspection here.. no proper intro..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Doing plumbing for 12 years, must of the time commercial buildings. License plumber and own a small company in Fl.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

How many of you know where the 18" comes from,why 18" not 20 or 15


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I heard a few versions about why 18" but to be honest, I really don't know.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The minimum width of the stall is or was 36 " so you can take it from there.


----------

